# Audio / Video >  Pastūzis uz LM3886 galiem

## GEmachine

Tātad man padomā uzcept labu pastiprināju mājas vajadzībām uz LM3886 galiem. Tā kā Latgalītē pieejami komplekti, kur līdzi nāk šīs mikrenes + PCB kur visu salodēt + pārējās komponentes. Un te mani jautājumi:
1)kādas ir jūsu (pēc pašu lietošanas pieredzes) atsauksmes par šo latgalītē nopērkamo komplektu?
2)vai šai mikroshēmai nepieciešams taisīt tumbu aizsardzību uz releju istēmas, vai arī viņa "klusu ieslēdzas"?
2)Vai ir būtiska starpība tajā vai es izmantoju barošanas blokā vienu taisngrieža tiltu un kondensatorus uz abām mikrenēm, vai tomēr labāk ir, kad liek katrai mikrenei savu taisngrieža tiltu un kondensatoru filtru (tipa būs trafs 2x20 un katra tā 20v tinuma vidus kopā (ground) un divus dožu tiltus, kas paralēli pieslēgti pie abu tinumu malām un tad no katra iet uz katru mikreni + vēl paralēli uzlikti divi 10000 MKF kondensatori katrai mikrenei uz barošanu) vai arī tas ir lieki?
3) vai šāds pasīvais tembru regulators būs labs? Ja nē tad varbūt iesakiet ko labu lūdzu, jo man galvenais ir tas, lai tā shēma pārāk nekropļo skaņu (tāpēc negribēju nekādus pusvadītājus lieki izmantot).

----------


## GEmachine

Ā un tad vēl kas. Gribējās arī VU meter uztaisīt ( te shēma ), bet kas tas par kondensatoru 100nF 100V MKT 5% ? tieši  kas tie MKT?

----------


## Vinchi

Nezinu ko īsti nozīmē MKT bet te būs tas kas tev nepieciešms.
100nf = 0.10μF

Artikuls: 65-230-05

----------


## Didzis

LM3886 mikrene nau tā labākā. 0,1% kropļojumu arī mūsdienās nau sevišķi labs parametrs tranzistoru pastiprinātājos(mikrenē tie paši tranzistori vien ir). Es ieteiktu ņemt kādu STK sērijas mikreni. Tas,ka Tu liksi divus tiltiņus neko būtiski skaņā neuzlabos. Labāk ielikt lielākas kapacitātes filtra kondensātorus, vai vēl krutāk(vai labāk neņemos apgalvot), katru pastiprinātāju taisi savā kastē ar savu barošanas bloku. Pasīvo tembru regulātoru vienkārši nau. Shēmā vienalga vajag kādu pastiprinātāja kaskādi kura kompensē tembru bloka zudumus. Vislielākos kropļojumus ienes izejas pakāpe, tādēļ lieka priekšpastiprinātāja kaskāde neko sliktu neizdarīs. Vari arī atteikties no tembru bloka. Ja gribi taisīt aparātu ar ļoti maz pastiprināšanas kaskādēm, tad būvē lampu pastiprinātāju.  Pie tiem pašiem 0,1% kropļojumu skaņa cilvēka ausij būs daudz patīkamāka. Ne par velti muzikanti vēl jo projām spēlē uz lampiniekiem un viņiem ar dzirdi viss ir kārtībā.

----------


## GEmachine

Nu īstenība tiešām bez tembru bloka varētu iztikt, jo pārsvarā tieši šis pastūzis piejūgts pie PC. Nu cik esmu skatījies uz STK mikrenēm viņām tie kropļojumi nemaz nau daudz mazāki (var jau būt ka ir kāda sērija, kur tie kropļi nau tādi). IMO ar RRR tumbām nekāda vaina nebūs. Arī protams skaņu karti nopirkšu kādu labāku pēc laika. Nu kautkādi lētie mp3 ar 128kbps jau pārsvarā netiks atskaņoti. Parasti jau klausos flac vai waw, vai vēl kādu loseless kodeku.

Kas attiecas uz lampeniekiem, tad tas iespējams būs kāds projekts nākotnei  ::  jo visu bremzē izejas trafs. Nevaru atrast, kā arī pašam nau pieredze trafu tīšanā. Tāpēc tagad domāju uz mikrenēm stereo ampu uztaisīt. Pagājšgad taisītais uz vienas TDA7294 un subwoofera + PC tumbiņas (ne pārāk sūdīgas) tagad pei kompja piejūgts, bet nevarētu teikt, ka tā būtu īpaši kvalitatīva mūzika. Tas bija vienkārši pagaidu variants, kamēr nebija budžeta. Tāpēc tagad mūzikai vēlme ir lietot tīru stereo sistēmu. Bij jau vienu brīdi doma par to lampenieku, bet gan jau tikšu līdz sarežģītākām shēmām (man vēl tikai 16 :P)

----------


## Vinchi

Vai tik labi pieproti mikrokontroleru programēšanu ka gatavojies taisīt digitālo pastiprinātāju?

Pats pirku latgalītē plati ar TDA mikreni tagad nepateikšu kāda marka. Nesūdzos jo cik nēsmu viņu uzkarsējis gandrīz līdz maksimumam vēl nav nosvilusi.  :: 

Par to skaņas kvalitāti nesūdzos vienīgais sajutu atšķirību kad apmainīju PC skaņu karti. Integrētā gandrīz nekam neder  :: 
Ieliku Creative SoundBlaster Audigy baigi labi var regulēt basus un tembrus no skaņu kartes.

----------


## Didzis

Priekš datora pastiprinātājs uz LMkas būs gana labs, jo diez vai tev datorā stāv skaņaskarte par 150 un vairāk LS. Tad tev vispār nau vērts uztraukties par barošanas ķēdēm un citiem sīkumiem. Taisi pašu vienkāršāko variantu un viss būs OK. Visai aparatūrai, caur kuru iet signāls, ir jābūt aptuveni vienas klases. Tavā gadījumā visu nosaka dators(tas nau pats labākais skaņas avots) un ja tu arī galā tam pieliksi superīgāku pastiprinātāju par baigo piķi, skaņa vienalga nepaliks labāka. Priekš datora mierīgi var likt tembru bloku un citas lietas. Saspringt ar pastiprinātāja konstrukciju vajag tad, ja taisies klausīties orģinālos CD uz laba atskaņotāja.

----------


## GEmachine

> Vai tik labi pieproti mikrokontroleru programēšanu ka gatavojies taisīt digitālo pastiprinātāju?


 Kāpēc mikrokontrolieru programmēšana? Viena LM3886, pārējās pasīvās daļas un viss. Un protams barošanas bloks. 

P.S.  Nezini kādu labu skaņukartes stereo (2.0) variantu? vnk nau man vajadzības pēc visādiem 5.1 kino brīnumiem etc.

----------


## Vinchi

Sviest es nedaudz pārpratu domāju tu par digitālo pastūzi runā  :: 

Iesaku paņemt kādu Creative skaņu karti. Visi tie lētie brendi kaut kā vairs neiedveš uzticību  ::

----------


## GEmachine

Nu labi. Paldies par palīdzību. 

Ā un vai tumbām būs nepieciešama aizsardzība uz relejiem (lai tumbas pievieno tikai pāris sekundes vēlāk pēc ampa ieslēgšanas), vai arī mikrene nepadod "baigo" līdzsprieguma impulsu ieslēdzoties?

----------


## Vinchi

Pa to gan vajadzētu padomāt jo pie datora ieslēgšanas / izslēgšanas sitīs pa tumbām.

----------


## GEmachine

Nu par datora ieslēgšanu/izslēgšanu nebūtu tik būtiski, jo pastūzi jau parasti ieslēdz pēc datora ieslēgšanas. Vairāk es gan biju domājis par to, vai pati mikrene nepadod uz tumbām baigu līdzspriegumu ieslēdzoties. Piemēram daudziem padomju ražojumiem ir redzemi aizsardzības bloki ar releja sistēmu, kur shēma uztaisīta tā, ka relejs pāris sekundes pēc ampa ieslēgšanas savienu mikrenes izeju ar tumbu. Tikai nezinu kā panākt to, ka relejs ieslēdzas pēmēram 2-3 sekundes pēc barošanas pievienošanas shēmai. Ideja man bija tāda, ka to var panākt kautkā ieliekot kondensatoru shēmā, tad ir stabilitrons, kad kondensators pielādējas un sasniedz noteiktu spriegumu, tad stabilitrons padod strāvu uz tranzistora bāzes, kolektors ir pievienots + barošanai, ā un kad tranzistors atveras, tas padod +V releja spolei (otrs spoles gals ir pie gnd). Varbūt stabilitrons nemaz nau nepieciešams? Būtu jau ļoti labi ja kāds pieskicētu vai padotu linku uz kādu darbojošos shēmu.

----------


## Didzis

Kā LMkai ar būkšķiem es godīgi sakot nezinu, bet ja grib uzlikt aizsardzību, tad labāku un vienkāršāku aizsardzības shemu par to kas ir Brigam 001 es nezinu. http://www.mugs.net.ru/Brig/Brig_77-84_1.gif   Aizsardzības shēma bija arī RRR pastiprinātājos. Tur stāvēja gatava platīte ar releju. Kādreiz to varēja nopirkt veikalā Prasmīgās rokas, bet tās tādas nostaļģiskas atmiņas. Es ieteiktu jaunu ameriku neatklāt, bet paņemt shēmu no Briga. Briga aizsardzība dod gan aizturi uz ieslēgšanos, gan nostrādā, ja izejā parādās līdzstrāvas komponente. Cik saprotu, tas ir tas ko Tu vēlējies. Vari vēl palasīt šito forumu  http://www.vegalab.ru/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=42   Tur ir runa arī par Tavu mikreni. Jālasa būs gan krievu mēlē, jo faktiski krievi ir vienīgie pasaulē, kuri vēl kautko paši lodē.

----------


## GEmachine

Liels paldies. Šis man varētu derēt.

----------


## GEmachine

Sveiki atkal visiem!

Tātad ķēros pie PCB izstrādes tam aizsardzības blokam un saskāros ar pirmajām problēmām

Tātad te shēma:



Problēma ir tā, ka shēma sliktā kvalitātē (un labāku i netā nedabūt) un nevar īsti saprast, vai tur, kur celiņi krustojās kurās vietās tad viņi savienojas un kurās nē. Cik nu varēju saprast pēc skata un pašas shēmas, tad apvilku ar sarkanu tās vietas, kur pēc manām domām celiņi savienojas, bet ar zilu tās vietas, kur nesavienojas, bet vienkārši līnijas pāri pārvilktas (kā jau shēmās). Tātad būšu ļoti pateicīgs, ja man kāds zinošs cilvēks palabos, ja ir kļūdas.

Tad vēl kā ir ar barošanu. Tur itkā 36V vajag.  Bet man noboarošanas bloka uz galiem pat tik daudz nebūs. Nu labi ja būtu kādi 30V tad itkā varētu ielikt dažās vietās nedaudz mazākas pretestības un rezistoru R1 vispār nelikt, vai ielikt kādu ļoti mazu. Bet tad seko jautājumi:
1) Cik tad īsti barošana ir nepieciešama relejam PEC6 (cerams ka latgalītē tādu varēs dabūt, vai arī būs jāizstāj ar kādu citu)?
2) Vai tas nekas slikt nebūs, ja šo aizsardzības shēmu slēgšu paralēli abām LM3886?

P.S Par transformātoru domāju izmantot TPP321 sekundārajā tinumā lielākais spriegums ir 2x20V. un tad katrai fāzei 3x4700 MKF kondensatorus paralēli. Nebūtu slikti kādu toroido dabūt (arī kaste plānāka un smukāka būtu), bet par saprātīgām cenām nemaz neceru atrast.

P.P.S Cik noprotu, tad pievads Nr3 ir GND nevis mīnuss un tas kas iet uz R1 ir +

----------


## Didzis

Nemokies ar iespiestās plates konstruēšanu, ja viss sen ir gatavs. Es Tev mēģināšu vakarā noskanēt orģinālo Briga shēmu un iespiestās plates rasējumu. Brigam bija dažādi shēmas varianti un man ir pats pirmais, kuram aizsardzība bija vēl vienkāršāka, bet strādāja perfekti. Pirmais Brigs tika nospiests ,liekas, no NAD firmas pastiprinātāja viens pret vienu un vēl tagad audiofīlu aprindās skaitās labs. Tā shēma, ko es Tev iedevu, ir no kāda jaunāka modeļa Briga, kuru jau" uzlabojuši" krievu konstruktori. Es vienkārši nepaskatījos. Aizsardzība strādās arī no mazāk sprieguma. R1 un stabilitrons ir sprieguma stabilizātors, kurš 36 voltus pazemina. Apskaties pats uz kādu spriegumu ir D814G. Ja spriegums būs vēl zemāks,tad vajadzēs tikai piemeklēt attiecīgu releju. Der pilnīgi jebkāds relejs, ka tik kontaktiem it liels laukums, lai tura tumbu strāvu. Tai lietai vajag pieiet radoši un taisīt no tām detaļām kuras ir. Aizsardzības shēma ir tieši paredzēta, lai vienlaicīgi aizsargātu abus kanālus. Var jau katram kanālam taisīt savu shēmu, bet es nedimāju, ka to vajag.

----------


## GEmachine

Sveiki! 
Didzi, šī ir tā "pirmā izlaiduma" shēma, par kuru Tu runāji? Bet kā šiem blokiem ir ar barošanu? tur vispār tīru līdzspriegumu slēgt klāt (vai strādās korekti)? jo cik skatijos tur tasmaiņspriegums tiek taisnots citādāk nekā parasti. Man bija doma slēgt paralēli gala pakāpes barošanas + fāzei un 0 (gnd)




> Nemokies ar iespiestās plates konstruēšanu, ja viss sen ir gatavs.


 Neko neatradu  ::

----------


## Didzis

Shēma, kuru Tu esi atradis ir īstā, tikai es relejam liktu paralēli diodi, lai tranzistoram pie releja paliek vieglāk. Var ņemt barošanu no izejas pakāpes barokļa. Tam nav principjālas nozīmes. GEmachine, man vajag tavu mailu, lai aizsūtītu plates zīmējumu.

----------


## GEmachine

Paldies, aizsūtiju pm.  Par demferu drošvien kādu shottki diodi jāliek.

----------


## Didzis

Par demfera diodi der tādas diodes, kuras ir visvairāk majās kastītē. Tas tā pa jokam, bet ja nopietni, tad gandrīz jebkura diode iztur to īso impulsu uz releja tinuma. Ziņojumu no Tevis par  mailu gan nēsmu saņemis. Uz kurieni Tu to aizsūtīji?

----------


## GEmachine

Nu itkā pm sūtīju, bet varbūt arī k-ko ne tā ierakstīju. Nu labi, var arī tepat. Cerams, ka te spam aģenti neapgrozās. e-pasts mans: geryzz[at]broceni[dot]lv

----------


## GEmachine

> Var ņemt barošanu no izejas pakāpes barokļa. Tam nav principjālas nozīmes.


 Ā vnk šaubījos, vai tas būs labi, ka starp +U un gnd būs vēl šī shēma, un starp -U un gnd nebūs nekas.

----------


## Didzis

Es šo aizsardzības shēmu sen sen liku UKU 020 RRR pastiprinātājā un viss darbojās ļoti labi. Barošanu mierīgi var likt pie viena barošanas pleca.  Brigā vienkārši izmanto abus transformātora tinumus priekš atseviška taisngrieža. Būkšķus shēma noņems tā kā tā un ja izejā parādīsies līdzstrāva, tad tumbas arī atslēgs. Brigā aizsardzības shēma ir mazāk atkarīga no pastiprinātāja jaudas. Principā, ja pie maksimālās jaudas sāk sēsties barošanas spriegums, tad aizsardzība var sākt gļučīt. Tāds jau ir aizsardības uzdevums un nevajag arī pastiprinātāju darbināt ar pilnu jaudu, ja baroklis nevelk. Brigs būtībā ir "muļķu drošāks".

----------


## Mosfet

Ilgi nebiju lasijis forumu.
Te nu cienajamo Didzi esat iebraucis daudzos jautājumus lielās auzās.
1. LM3886 ir teicama mikrene kuru nu nekādi nevajadzētu salīdzināt ar STK sērijas mikrēnēm, jo STK pārsvāra ir ļoti anarhejiska topoloģija un skaņas ziņā tās pārsvarā nestāv pat blakus LM vai TDA mikrenēm. Sanyo vairs daudzus modeļus neražo, un tirgū parsvarā ir Ķīnas pakaļdarinājumi.Varbūt Jums ir pretējs viedoklis un zināt kādu labu STK mikreni.
2. Par LM3886 Latgalītes komplektu, intereses pēc vienu nopirku un sameistaroju un paklausijos nomēriju parametrus. Plate ļoti nepareizi veidota, gan no audio pastiprinātāju būves principiem gan vizuāli ( vizuāli tas ir gaumes jautājums). Rezultāts skān slikti, nestabils uz taisnstūra impulsiem, paugstināts trokšu līmenis par 4-6 dB, THD pie 15 un 20 KHz 0,12% pie 45W 8om. Es jau kāda no saviem postiem rakstiju kā tā ir  ņirgāšanas par šo mikreni un vienīgais ko poļi ir domājuši ir lai būtu minimāli gabarīti. Kondensatori un rezistori, kas nāk komplektā ir vidējas kvalitātes un arī rezultāts ir būs ari vidējs. Var tacū nopirkt kaut vai Wimas
polypropilēna kond, Elna vai Sanyo elektrolītus, metalfilmas pretestības. To visu var pasūtit Tevalo vai citā firma. Uz reiz jutīsi atškirību skanējuma.
Par plati var ņemt to pašu no datu lapas, nav jau ideāla bet laba. Kādus koplektējošos ieliksi tāda arī būs skaņa.
3. Cienijamo Didzi no kurienes ir apgalvojums ka viens diožu tilts ir tikpat labs kā divi?Vai muzikālais signāls ir simetrisks? Te neļidzēs ne liela kapacitāte. Jo palielinot kapacitāti ir jāreķinās ar diožu I max uzlādējot lielas kapacitātes. Seviški nevēlama kombinācija ir tora trafs ar vienu diožu tiltu. Pieslēdziet oscili baroklim ar vienu un diviem tiltiem un Jūs redzēsiet atšķirības. To pat var normali saklausīt uz auss. Diodes vismaz ultra fast vai labākas. Nav sliktas krievu KD213, bet jāšuntē ar polipropilēna kondensatoriem 0,1-0,47 mkF.
4.Ar ko, tad labs ir K50-35 kondensators? Vai ar lielu ERS pie 10 kHz?
Tad jau k50-18 ir daudz labāks.
5. Ieteikums ka var izmantot jebkuru releju, ir salīdzinājums ar Radiotehnikas UKU 020 izejas štekeriem. Ir taču normāli releji Finder vai Omron ar palādija un irīdija kontaktiem. No šiem smalkumiem veidojas laba skaņa.
5. Vai esat pārliecināts ka priekšpastiprinātājs neienes kropļus?
Un kā vēl  ieness. Nerunājot nemaz par trokšniem un cita veida problēmām. Garākā izklāsta neilaidīšos, bet ar priekšpastiprinātāju viemēr
ir lielas problēmas sevisķi ja būvēts uz operacionālie. Jo labs OP būs padārgs. Pasīvie tembra regulatori ienes apmēram 15 -25 db lielu vajinājumu signālam. Bet tas ir visslabākais variants, nevis bāzt atgriezeniskajā saitē.
Šoreiz viss, ceru ka ļoti neapvainoju kādu

----------


## Didzis

Mosfet, par LM3886 kvalitāti es negribu strīdēties, jo tiešām esmu klausījies tikai pastiprinātāju no Ladgalītes un tas īpaši labi neskanēja. Par barošanas tiltiņiem es vispār neko nēsmu teicis, runa gāja par vietu no kuras ņemt barōšanu aizsardzības shēmai. Par K50-35 labskanību es neņemos apgalvot( būs jāpamēģina un japamēra), bet izturības ziņa tie bija nevainojami. Man tas, ka konensātori izžūst ir daudz lielāka problēma par to labskanīgumu.  Ļoti daudzi slavenu firmu aparāti tieši elektrolītu dēļ parstāj darboties un tajos nav K50-6 krievu kondensātori, bet problēmas tās pašas. Par relejiem es arī teicu, ka vajag ņemt jebkutu releju ar lieliem kontaktiem, kurš var izturēt pastiprinātāja izejas strāvas. No palādija vai irīdija kontaktiem neveidojas laba skaņa. To nu es varu apgalvot pilnīgi droši, citādi var aizrunāties, ka tīkla vads par 300 $ arī uzlabo skaņu. Relejs vispār nedrīkst ietekmēt skaņu un vislabāk ja tā nav.   LM3886 nav HI-END pastiprinātājs un dators arī nav labākais skaņas avots. Šādam skaņu komplektam ne sevišķi dārgs relejs ar mazu pārejas pretestību un pietiekošu stŗāvu būs gana labs.  Par tembru bloku gan es nepiekrītu. Ja pasīvs regulātors ienes 25dB zudumus, tad tie ir kautkur jākompensē. Neviena datora skaņas karte(dators būs galvenais skaņas avots priekš LMkas) nespēs kompensēt šos zudumus un normāli izstūrēt jaudas pakāpi. Ja arī datora skaņas karte ies uz pilnu klapi, tad taču tajā arī darbosies pastiprinātājs, kurš ienes tādus pašus kropļus kā priekšpastiprinātājs. Regulēt tembrus skaņas kartē  ir daudz sliktāk nekā to darīt priekšpastiprinātājā un es gribētu dzirdēt cilvēku, kurš varētu pierādīt pretējo. Vispār regulet tembrus programatoriski skaņas kartē var atļauties tikai MP3 mūzikai, jo tur tā pat jau viss ir škaņā sačakarēts. Bez tembru regulēšanas var iztikt tikai ideālā akustiskā istabā uz ļoti augstas klases tumbām klausoties ļoti kvalitatīvu mūziku. Kā klausīties laviešu mūziku es vispār nevaru iedomāties. Pie mums katrā pagrabā ir skaņu studija un "superaugstas klases skaņu režisori" izdod diskus kuri vienkārši fantastiski atšķiras tembrāli. Protams izveidot labu priekšpastiprinātāju ar kvalitatīvu tembru bloku nav vienkārš un konstrukcijā vienmēr būs jāiet uz kompromisiem.
Par tām lielajām auzām es vēl esmu gatavs pastrīdēties.

----------


## GEmachine

Paldies par Jūsu viedokļiem. Labi, pastāstīšu precīzāk kam tas pastiprinātājs tiks izmantots. Nu nebūs jau man tai datorā skaņas kartes vietā galīgs mēsls. Tomēr centīšos atrast kautko tādu, no kā skaņa nāk ārā baudāma. Arī tumbas RRR ražotās mājas apstākļiem ir labas (nu nēsmu es audiofīls :P).  Tātad vēl atbilstoša/piemērota līmeņa un skaņas kvalitātes pastūzis. Tā kā man interese par elektroniku ir ļoti liela un arī šādas tādas zināšanas ir (nēesmu nekāds pro), tad tas tiks veidots paša rokām. Ņemot vērā, kam tas pastūzis tiks izmantot, nedomāju, ka prātīgi būtu pašus dārgākos kondensātorus meklēt un pirkt, kā arī ar sudraba kontaktiem visas detaļas likt. Tātad te tika izteikti viedoklis par to, ka pašas mikrenes ir labas, bet tieši Latgalītes plates bojā skaņu. Bet cik ļoti, un kas pie tā vainīgs? nepareizi izfunktierētas shēmas, vai draņķīgas detaļas? Es esmu dzirdējis tikai dažādus variantus uz TDA un latgalītes platēm. Nu labi, nau jau nekāds kvalitātes kalngals, bet ar dažādiem RRR ražotiem stiprekļiem (tikai piemēram) salīdzinot ir daudzkārt labāks. Tomēr man skaņu gribās kaut nedaudz smukāku un labāku nekā visādiem mirguļojošiem ķīniešu centriem. Plānoju nākamnedēļ aizbraukt uz Rīgu un visu nepieciešamo iegādāties

----------


## Didzis

Es domāju, ka Tu esi uz pareizā ceļa un rezultāts noteikti būs labāks par ķīniešu brīnumiem. Domāju, ka par detaļu izvēli arī esi sapratis pareizi. Vienmēr var atrast detaļu labāku un arī dārgāku, bet jācenša visu pastiprinātāju izveidot no viena līmeņa komponentēm. Es gan neticu, ka uberkrutās pretestības uzlabos skaņu, jo mēs taču nezinām, kas ir iekšā mikrenē. Vispār daudzu audiofīlu apgalvojumiem nav nekādu tehnisku pamatojumu, bet es ticu tikai tam, ko dzirdu un var nomērīt ar aparātiem.  Tas, ka forumā parādās dažadi viedokļi, nāk tikai par labu- ir no kā izvēlēties. Tā nu ir sanācis, ka laikam esmu dzirdējis ne labākā izpildījuma pastiprinātāju uz LMkas. Man tā ir, ja dzirdu kā skan un man nepatīk, tad viss cauri spriedums gatavs. Es pat neiedziļinos, kāpēc neskan, bet izrādās, ka kāds poļu duraks ir uzzīmējis mepareizu iespiesto plati. Mēģini atrast internetā kādu citu plates konstrukciju un uztaisi to pats. Starp citu, no kuras puses Tu esi?

----------


## marizo

kad būs kāds brīdis un gribēšana būs jāpamēģina kkas uz LM3886 uztaisīt. tad droši vien radīsies arī savs viedoklis. pagaidām par TDA7294 varu šo to labu pateikt. Starp citu, kāds nezin, kas ir iekšā tam 7.1 komplektam, kas tirgojas maximās par 29Ls ar mistisko nosaukumu Xpoint? Man tīkās tās fīčas, ka ar pulti var regulēt tembrus, skaļumus un nez ko tur vēl katram kanālam atsevišķi..

----------


## GEmachine

> Mēģini atrast internetā kādu citu plates konstrukciju un uztaisi to pats. Starp citu, no kuras puses Tu esi?


 varbūt ir vērts izmantot tās shēmas, kas nāk līdzi datasheetā LMkai.

Esmu no Brocēniem (Saldus raj., Kurzeme)

----------


## Didzis

GEmachine, to karti varēji bišķi mazāku ielikt, citādi administrātors iedos Tev kādu mīnusu. Diemžēl, dzīvo Tu otrā Latvijas galā, citādi es Tev varētu kādu releju piemeklēt. Man tie dzelži vēl no krievu laikiem stāv. Isti kur likt nav, bet ārā mest arī žēl. Visdrošāk, protams, izmantot orģinālās shēmas, kas dotas mikrenei.
marizo, visi tie 7.1 komplekti nav domāti priekš kvalitatīvas mūzikas klausīšanās un ne cenas dēļ. Gadās, ka ķīnieši pa lētu naudu uztaisa kautko prātīgu arī. Mūziku vajag klausīties ar divām labām tumbām stereo variantā un bez jebkādiem stulbiem subiem. Labām tumbām vienkārši nav nepieciešams papildus basu skaļrunis un ja tā nav, tad tāda akustika der tikai priekš mājas kinozāles. Mājas kinozālē Tu vari apkārt kaut septiņas štruntīgas tumbas ,  sēdēt uz astotā basinieka un ķert kaifu.  Ja vēl centrālais pastiprinātājs ir D klases, tad vispār ar tādu komplektu nav iespējams klausīties mūziku. Nezinu, varbūt man nav veicies, bet es nēsmu vēl dzirdējis D klases pastiprinātāju, kurš patīkami skanētu. Tas gan tiesa, ka cipariskie pastiprinātāji skaļi bļauj un maz sver.

----------


## marizo

es jau arī nedomāju, ka man to komplektu vajag! un to subu arī ne.. man tikaj gribas shēmu, kas tur iekšā..   ::

----------


## Mosfet

Pašlaik nav daudz laika rakstīt garus postus.
Velreiz par LM3886 mikreni.Esmu uztaisijis vairāk par 20 uz šo mikreni pastiprinātājus un secīājums ir viens, priekš mikrenes ir laba skaņa. Bet velreiz gribu vērst uzmanību, ka skanējums ir ļoti atkarīgs no komponetēm un plates. Jā mikrene skan arī variantā ja montē kā zirnekli bet vai vērts ir ko darīt lai tikai skanētu. Var būt vērts ir ieguldīt vēl kādus 25-30 Ls nopērkot normālas komponentes un kaut vai ņemot datu lapas plati iegūt stiprekli ar sknējumu kas ir ekvalents 200-300 Ls pastiprinātājam veikālā (ne visiem). Pesonīgi esmu klausijies un salīdzinājis ar Denon, Pionier un 2 Yamaham un lai cik dīvaini Lm skan labāk. Bet šādi testi mazina draudzību starp paziņām.
Ja runā par RRR pastipriātājiem tie neviens nav izcēlies ar kaut cik normālu kvalitāti. Un ja izmet no tiem āra plates un kaut vai ieliek Latgalites koplektu varēs just atsķirības. Ja pareizi visu sašhēmo.
Par relejiem. Lieta jau grozās ap kontaktu materiāliem. Ja kontaktos ir klāt sudrabs , vara piejaukums vai cits oksidējošs materiāls , tas ar laiku oksidējas un iegustam pusvadītāju.Krievijā ražoja gan labus gan sliktus relejus( tā pat kā visā pasaulē), bet diemžēl krievija izcēlās ar diezgan sliktu darba kvalitāti. Bet normāli Finder vai Omron releji maksā tikai 3-5 Ls. Un cik tad viņus vajag max 2 gab.
Par vadiem, nu nezinu varbūt ir tādi barošans vadi kas maksā bargu naudu, bet primārāja pūsē trafam neko tas nedos. Tam tiešām var pievienoties. Ja runā par izejas vadiem nu vajag normālus vadus, vēlams resnus no tieviem vadiem pītu. Par tā sauktiem bezskābekļa varu varu teikt ka ir labāk, bet tas jūtams ir ja garums ir lielāks par 7-10 m. Visu nosaka cena un ieguvums notā. Zeltītus un citus vadus var nomērīt un ir izdarīts bet vai vienmēr var saklausīt, nezinu.
Es ar pastiprinātāju būvi nodarbojoas sava prieka pēc jau 25 gadus un varu teikt ka tā sauktām superprestestībām ir nozīmē ja būvē kaut ko ļoti labu. Ta saucamajām nemagnētiskajām pretenēm ir nozīmē preikškaskādēs kur ieguvums uz signala trokšņa attiecību ir 2-3,5 dB un iet runa par līmeni zem -100 db. tas ir tikai mans arguments kas ir pārbaudīts, bet viss ir atkarīgs no konstrukcijas.
Vēl par LM 3886 mikreni,ieteikums pie barošanas kājām pielikt el kond
ar kapacitāti 1000 -2200 mkF un noteikti labu plēves kondensatorus 0,47 -1,0 kaut vai K78 sēriju. Un neiesaku izmantot gatavus diožu tiltus, nu nav ko piesārņot barošanu ar mēsliem, kaut vai KD213 ar šuntejošiem kondensatoriem. Ja pa rokai ir K50-18 vecie elektrolīti un ar tiem ir viss kaŗtībā tad tos barošanas bloka 2 x 10000 būs labi  uz plecu. Protams šuntējam ar polipropilēnu. K78 var atrast un par lētu naudu.
Ieejā noteikti ieliek polipropilēnu kondensatoru (K78 vai ko labāku). Atgriezeniskājā saitē uz zemi lābāk nepolāro elektrolītu kam paralēli ir 1-6 mkf polipropilēna kondensators. Audio pastiprinātājos nav ieteicams izmantot keramikas kondensatorus ja nu vienīgi vizlu vai vecos krievu caurulīšu keramiskos kondensatorus.
Latgalītes LM plates komplekts nav labs , bet ja būtibu spēlē cena un nevelēšanas vai negribēšana uztaisīt ko labāk tad OK. Bet tas ir tikai mans domas un atziņas.

----------


## Didzis

Tas, ko saka Mosfet par detalām ir taisnība. Ja negrib uzreiz ielikt komponentēs lielu naudu, tad var taisīt uz Ladgalītes komplekta bāzes. Pēc tam vienmēr būs iespēja pārlodēt kondensātorus un shēmu uzlabot. Iespiesto plati gan vajag uztaisīt pareizo. Runājot par tumbu vadiem, es uzskatu, ka pats galvenais ir vada pretestība. Piemēram, var atrast 2,5 kvadrāta vadu, kurš būs labāks par tāda paša šķersgriezuma vara vadu. Paņem resnāku vara vadu un krutais audiovads ar 2,5 kvadratmilimetru šķērsgriezumu zaudē savas pozicijas. Noteikti lētāk ir paņemt resnāku parastu vara vadu, nekā tievāku super-truper akustikas vadu. Lai man kāds eksperimentāli pierāda ptetējo. Visādi skin efekti lai paliek priekš audiofīlu žurnāliem, lai skalotu smadzenes klausītājiem, kuri nau bijuši tai dienā skolā, kad mācija radiotehniku. Skaņu diapazons ir praktiska zemfrekvence un nekāds skin efekts pie 20kHz neiestājas. Efekts parādās pie GHz un augstākas frekvences. Vēl ļoti liela nozīme ir ne tik vien iespiestās plates konstrukcijai, bet arī kā to iemontē korpusā un un pieslēdz tai barošanu, ieejas un izejas signālu. kastes korpuss ar elektronikas masu drīkst būt savienots tikai vienā punktā. Ieejas un izejas ligzdu masas kontaktiem noteikti jābuē atizolētām no korpusa. Vispareizākais it tā sauktais zvaigznes slēgums, kad visi masas vadi savienojas vienā punktā.

----------


## zzz

> Skaņu diapazons ir praktiska zemfrekvence un nekāds skin efekts pie 20kHz neiestājas. Efekts parādās pie GHz un augstākas frekvences.


 Slegka nepatiesiiba - skin efekts kaa fizikaala paraadiiba ir vpolnje noveerojams un izmeeraams arii pie 20 khz un zemaak. 

Tas gan protams nenoziimee ka audiorastu murgi buutu jaanjem par pilnu.

----------


## Didzis

Tik pat labi 20kHz frekvenci var uzskatīt par radiosignālu un mums katram mājas stāv vismaz viens elektrosakaru inspekcijā nereģistrēts nelegāls 50W raidītājs. Nu nav skin efekts vērā ņemams pie tik zemām frekvencēm. Pamēģiniet iztaisīt akustikas vadus no ļoti plānau sienu caurulītes un paklausīties mūziku uz 100W jaudu, vadi vienkārši nodegs Zemfrekvencei vajag vada šķērsgriezumu un zemu omisko pretestību. No radiotehnikas viedokļa akustikas pieslēgšana ir apsalūti nepareiza. Pastiprinātājs ar ļoti zemu izejas pretestību tiek pieslēgts pie skaļruņa ar salīdzinoši augstu  ieejas pretestību un vēl induktīvām īpašībām ar  vadu, kuram ir vēl cita viiļņa pretestība. Pamēģiniet 100W radio raidītājam ar 50 omu izejas pretestību pieslēgt fīderi ar 300 omu viļņu pretestību un vēl galā antenu ar 75 omu ieejas pretestību. Skaidrs, ka nekāda normāla raidīšana nesanāks. Ar ko tad zemfrekvences pastiprinātājs ir sliktāks par radio raidītāju, darbojas taču tie paši fizikas likumi. Vienkārši, pagaidām nav citu variantu, kā dabūt skaņu.

----------


## zzz

> Nu nav skin efekts vērā ņemams pie tik zemām frekvencēm. blabla.


 Skatoties ko tu saproti ar "nav veeraa njemams". Skin efekts izsauc vadu omiskaas pretestiibas pieaugumu ar kaartu dazhi procenti (atkariibaa no dazhaadiem apstaakliem) arii pie 20 khz un shis lielums ir izmeeraams un pastaav.  

Audiorastiem saklausaamus efektus uz skanju gan tas neatstaaj.

Izgliitiibai vari palasiities par skin efektu pie 50 hz un taa noziimi lieljaudas energjeetikaa.

----------


## malacis

> [Izgliitiibai vari palasiities par skin efektu pie 50 hz un taa noziimi lieljaudas energjeetikaa.


 Pirmoreiz par ko tādu dzirdu. Vari iemest kādus linkus?

----------


## zzz

Divi burvju vaardinji - google un wiki.

piem.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skin_effect

----------


## malacis

Mjā, laikam Tev taisnība. Man kaut kā intuitīvi likās, ka skinefekts pie 50Hz ir mazāks.
 ::

----------


## Didzis

Ja skin efekts atstātu jūtamu efektu skaņu diapazonā, tad to varētu nomērīt ar viselementārākajiem mēraparātiem. Vienkāršoti skin efektu var raksturot kā vada pretestības palielināšnos pieaugot frekvencei. Tas nozīmē, ja pastiprinātājs ar vienādu signāla līmeni atskaņo 20Hz un 20kHz, tad skaļruni  20kHz signāls sasniegs ar mazāku līmeni.  Lai to pārbaudītu nevajag superkrutu mēriekārtu, pietiek ar datoru un skaņas karti. Uzinstalējam  programu Spektr Lab pieslēdzam savu pastiprinātāju un pamēram skaņas līmeni pie 20Hz un 20kHz uz pastiprinātāja izejas un tumbas ieejas. Nu nebūs tur nekādas  starpības. Ja neticiet, tad pārbaudiet paši.
Vispār mēs esam novirzījušies no foruma tēmas.

----------


## zzz

> Vispār mēs esam novirzījušies no foruma tēmas.


 oi kaa Didzim negribaas atziit ka samuldeejies un pats bastojis:
" tai dienā skolā, kad mācija radiotehniku. "

Tresho reizi boreeju: skin efekts normaali nekaadu saklausaamu efektu uz skanju neatstaaj. Tachu pazinjot ka vot pie skanjas frekvenceem taads nemaz nepastaav - pardon, taa ir pusmaaciita tipinja bezatbildiiga muldeeshana, kas diemzheel nepavisam nav patiesiiba.

Nespeeja nomeeriit dazhu procentu lielu vada pretestiibas pieaugumu - nu, tas jau no indiviida rocinju liikuma atkariigs.

----------


## Didzis

zzz,  ja Tev tā labāk patīk, tad atdzīstu, ka neprecīzi izteicos. Pareizi būtu teikt, ka skin efekts skaņu diapazonā ir pārāk mazs, lai to ņemtu vērā. Tur jau tā nelaime, ka skolā es esmu bijis  un lodāmuru māku turēt rokā. Ja Tevi zzz šis tīri teirētiskai jautājums tā uztrauc, tad varbūr vari izstāstīt, kā tad nomērīt skin efektu pie 20Hz un 20kHz. Citiem arī būs interesanti. Es esmu praktiķis un signāla līmeni mēru pastiprinātāja izejā un skaļruņa ekvivalenta ieejā (mērīt uz tumbas nav īsti korekti, jo kļūdu var radīt skaļruņu induktivitāte un joslu filtri). Tātad paņemu orģinālo RRR S30 vadu(sliktāka mājas nebija). Vadam bija 620 miliomu pretestība. Slodzes pretestība 4 omi(desmit demit omu PEV-7,5 vatu pretestības saslēgtas paralēli un virknē). Signāla līmeni mēriju ar B3-38 voltmetru. Uz vada bija aptuveni 3,5dB signāla zudums, kas pie tik augstas pretestības(620 miliomi) ir pilnīgi dabīgs rezultāts. Starpību starp 20Hz un 20kHz signālu nebija iespējams konstatēt(milivoltmetra rādītājs vispār neizkustējās). zzz, kur tad ir skin efekts, un kā to vēl savādāk nomērīt ar manām"līkajām rociņām"?

----------


## zzz

> zzz,  ja Tev tā labāk patīk, tad atdzīstu, ka neprecīzi izteicos.


 Yup, patiik labaak. A ta zini, ar milzu aplombu klaastiit fignjas... nav skaisti, nepavisam nav skaisti.




> Tur jau tā nelaime, ka skolā es esmu bijis


 Veel jau buutu bijis labi arii uzmaniigi klausiities ko pasniedzeejs staasta un domaat liidzi.  :: 




> Ja Tevi zzz šis tīri teirētiskai jautājums tā uztrauc,


 Nea, nepavisam neuztrauc. Leciigi tipinji, kas muld par lietaam, kuraas neceert zivi, gan nepatiik.




> BLABLA un kā to vēl savādāk nomērīt ar manām"līkajām rociņām"?


 Mjaa, dziivs piemeers - no meeraparaatiem ir kaada jeega tikai ja cilveeks maak tos lietot un domaa ar galvu. 

Gribi nomeeriit skinefektu - merii uz kabelja, intelektuaali chalendzeetais praktikji. Veel nevareesi nomeeriit - naaksies akuraataak piestraadaat pie aparatuuras.

----------


## Didzis

zzz, nu ja Tev patīk tā uzbraukt, tad tik tā turpini. Es nēsmu jauns puika un neapvainojos. Ar mēraparātiem es strādāju un pelnu sev maizīti jau divdesmitpiecus gadus un man pārmest, ka neprotu ar tiem rīkoties gan nebūtu īsti korekti.Ja esi tik gudrs, bet es"kuršs neceert zivi", tad pastāsti, kā Tu vari nomērīt to skin efekta ietekmi uz skaņu visparastākajam tumbas vadam. Kāda  tad Tev ir moderna aparatūra, kuru tu esi nopelnījis Latvijā nodarbojoties ar zemfrekvences tehniku?

----------


## zzz

> Ar mēraparātiem es strādāju un pelnu sev maizīti jau divdesmitpiecus gadus un man pārmest, ka neprotu ar tiem rīkoties gan nebūtu īsti korekti.


 Daargais, ja tu maaceetu meeriit, tad saprastu ka lai vienkaarshaak noveerotu skinefektu, jaameera uz kabelja, nevis uz slodzes ar 10 x lielaaku pretestiibu.




> Kāda  tad Tev ir moderna aparatūra, kuru tu esi nopelnījis Latvijā nodarbojoties ar zemfrekvences tehniku?


 Huhuu, veeleeshanaas ar kraaniem meeriities??  ::  Redzi, es nekraameejos ar ZF tehniku kapeiku deelj, to es atstaaju "praktikjiem". Abet straadaaju es zinaatnee un tur, zini, ir mazliet savaadaaka attieksme pret meeriishanu un atbildiibu par saviem izteicieniem, kaa te vienam otram ar pazinjojumiem par skinefekta iestaashanos tikai no GHz.

----------


## sakars

MOSFET 
Kāda atšķirība ir starp kvalitatīvu elektrolītisko kondiņu un lēto ķīnieša Wonga ražojumu, kas ir tik labs polipropilēna kondiņos un plēviniekos, itkā zinu kas lācītm vēderā, kas dārgajos ir savādāks ???   ::

----------


## Didzis

zzz, es piekrītu ,ka zinātni nebīdu, bet ja Tu esi lielajā zinātnē iekšā(visi gan sūdzās, ka Latvijā pēc krievu laikiem ar zinātni tā pašvaki), tad pastāsti kā tad pareizi nomērīt skin efektu piemēram piecus metrus garam akustikas vadam ar 2,5 kvadrātmilimetru šķersgriezumu un kā slaidzināt dažādu ražotāju vadus. Krievu laiku izglītības sistēma varbūt nebija tā labākā, bet man mācija, ka vājinājumu fīderī(akustikas vads principā arī ir fīderis) mēra uz slodzes pretestības, kura ir vienāda ar fīdera viļņa pretestību. Akustikas vadiem nav iespējams ievērot šo likumu, jo skaļruņu pretestība parasti ir zemāka par vada viļņu pretestību, bet tranzistoru pastiprinātāju izejas pretestība ir vēl zemmāka. Fīderim mēra kopējo vājinājumu, kurš ir atkarīgs gan no vadītāja omiskās pretestības, gan dielektriķa īpašībām, gan tā paša nelaimīgā skin efekta un vēl citeim parametriem. Atdzistos, ka kā mērīt skin efektu akustikas vadiem man tiešām nemācija( toreiz vēl RRR konstruktori štukoja AS35 tumbas un akustikas vadi vispār nebija vajadzīgi). zzz, tad nu lūdzu pastāsti man un arī citiem šī foruma lasītājiem kā pareizi nomērī skin efektu pie 20Hz un 20kHz. Gribētos, lai zinātne ietu roku rokā ar praksi, citādi "biezos" audiofīlu žurnālos šusmīgo skin efektu audio vados piemin, bet neviens nevar nuzrādīt, cik tad lielu vājinājumu signālā tas dod.
p.s savā atbildē beigās lūdzu neizmirsti vēlreiz pieminēt manu atbildību izteicienos par skin efektu.  ::

----------


## zzz

Advanceetaas konsultaacijas - par maksu. Ne leetu.  :: 

Par velti - mazinsh links izgliitiibai:

http://www.st-andrews.ac.uk/~www_pa/Sco ... page1.html

Tu kaa praktikjis vari guleet mieriigi - no praktiskaas puses skin efektu audiosisteemaas var ignoreet. Kas gan nenoziimee ka tev vajadzeetu forumos izplatiit mulkjiibas ka zemaas frekvencees tas nepastaav.   ::   :P

----------


## Didzis

Labi zzz, miers. Būtībā jau mums abiem runājam par vienu un to pašu. Skaņu diapazonā skin efekts vados nav vērā ņemams lielums. Vienkārši, mani arī besī ārā(tā pat kā Tevi zzz mans neprecīzais iztekums) teksti "biezos" audiofīlu žurnālos par skin efekta ietekmi uz skaņu. Bet ko tu lielajam biznesam padarīsi, ja var visparastāko vara vadu pārdot kādam loham pa simts reizes augstāku cenu nekā patiesībā tas maksā, tad der arī meli par skin efektu. Žurnāliem arī gribas dzīvot un tos sponsorē tieši firmas kuras pārdod nepamatoti dārgas audio komponentes.
Jāatvainojas šīs tēmas autoram, jo mēs strīdos galīgi  esam atgājuši no jautājuma būtības..

----------


## Mosfet

Labi elektrolīti no sliktiem atsķiras galvenokārt ar zemu kopējo pretestību
skaņas diapāzona, mazāku absorbcijas koificentu un noplūdes strāvām. Tas ir tie elektrolīti kuri ir skaņas ķēdē. Bet barošanas blokos, vienkāšoti sakot atdot lielāku strāvu un zemāka kopējā pretestība pie augstākas frekvences. Barošanas blokos es parasti izmantoju pārbaudītus K50-18 elektrolītus. Lēti un labiem parametriem.Tikai jāatlasa
Polipropilēna kondensatori ir viens no zemākiem absorbcijas koificentiem un zudumiem.No skaņas viedokļa pilnīgi neitrāli, es personīgi varu salīdzināt ar teflona.Kāds var nepiekrist.Labi un lēti ir krievu K78 sērijas kondensatori.
Metālplēves jeb polyesteru kvalitāte ir atkarīga no ražotāja jo plānāks diealektriķis šajos kondensatoros jo māzākas problēmas. Labi ir Wima Epcos, Evox Rifa. Labām firmā šiem kondensatoriem ir zema pašinduktātē. Bet materiālam ir augstāka absorbcija un lielāki zudumi. No krievu vēl var barošanas blokos lietot K71 sērijas, bet ne K73 serīju.
Keramikai ir raksturīga ļoti liela nelineritāte pie augstām frekvencēm un vēl citas problēmas.
Tas viss attiecas uz tranzistoru pastiprinātājiem.
Skaņas caurējošos kondensatorus parasti atlasa uz dzirdi. Ielodē vienu paklausās ja apmierina atstāj. 
Parasti kondensatorus skaņas traktā vēlams izslēgt, izņemot barošanu.
Un lai neradītu problēmas labāk lietot labus. No skaņass viedokļa tomēr ir viens nelineārs elements.

----------


## sakars

_Didzi, šī ir tā "pirmā izlaiduma" shēma, par kuru Tu runāji? Bet kā šiem blokiem ir ar barošanu? tur vispār tīru līdzspriegumu slēgt klāt (vai strādās korekti)? jo cik skatijos tur tasmaiņspriegums tiek taisnots citādāk nekā parasti. Man bija doma slēgt paralēli gala pakāpes barošanas + fāzei un 0 (gnd)_ 



varat pateikt uz kurieni aiziet 12 13 [g] [v] no bloka [u]7 ?
Nekādi nevaru izkost   ::

----------


## Didzis

Ja pareizi sapratu par ko iet runa, tad tie gali aiziet pa tiešo uz pastiprinātāja izeju. Pēc tam signāls caur L1 un L2 caur releju tālāk aiziet uz tumbām.

----------


## sakars

Kādi ir L1 un L2 parametri  ::   nevaru atrast  ::

----------


## Didzis

Brigam uz 2W R9 un R10 bija uztīts vienā kārtā lakots vads ar aptuveni 0,6-0,8mm diametru(precīzi nevaru pateikt). Viens vijums šurpu turpu nekādu būtisku ietekmi neatstās.

----------


## Jānis

Sveiciens lodētājiem!
Lasu par LM, būs jāizmēģina! Netā uzdūros šitam: http://www.shine7.com/audio/pa100.htm  Ko jūs varētu par to teikt!

----------


## Didzis

No jaudas viedokļa, droši vien, viss būs kārtībā, bet skaņu gan diez vai uzlabo divas paralēli slēgtas mikrenes.  Mājai pilnīgi pietiek ar vienu mikreni, bet ko padarīsi ar modi un dzīšanos pēc jaudas. Vēl noteikti es izmestu skrūvejāmās pieslēgspailes uz platītes.  Izskatās varbūt kruti, bet zemfrekvences pastiprinātājs nav autiņš un visus savienojumus vajag lodēt.

----------


## Delfins

Es arī brīnos, vai tad kāds vispār šitā slēdz, lai dabūtu normālu skaņu?

----------


## GEmachine

Tātad vēlreiz taisu pastiprinātāju uz šīm pašām mikrenēm. Iepriekšējā shēma manuprāt nebija tas labākais variants. Tātad ja jums ir kādas pārbaudītas un labas shēmas, tad lūdzu neskopojieties un atsūties. Bet ne par to ir runa. Ir doma ņemt to shēmu, kas ir kā "Tyipical Application" datu lapā . Šī shēma ir izveidoda, manliekas, tā, ka pēc iespējas mazāk detaļas būtu izmantojamas. Esmu uzdūries šādām te:
http://sound.westhost.com/project19.htm ,
http://www.elektropage.com/circuits/?id=75
tātad ko jūs varat par šīm shēmām pateikt tā rūpīgāk aci uzmetot? Vienkārši man gribās izspiest no tās mikrenes tik, cik vien iespējams (kvalitāti).

P.S. Ko dot tas tinums, kas daudzām shēmām ir uz izejas? (bieži vien aptīta ap rezistoru)

----------


## Athlons

::  hmmm... tad nu tā... var taisīt pēc orģinālās shēmas (pašlaik pašam tāda darbojas) - vienkārši un labi, jo, kā nekā, ražotāja rekomendācijas, bet ja grib izspiest max kvalitāti no tās mikrenes, tad prasās pēc shēmas nelielas modifikācijas...
http://sound.westhost.com/project19.htm - ir laba shēma, jo maz atšķiras no ražotāja...   ::  
http://www.elektropage.com/circuits/?id=75 - interesanta, bet var iebraukt auzās ar to frekvenču atkarīgo atgriezenisko saiti... vai tāda šitamai mikrenei ir vaidzīga, to neņemos spriest...   ::  
vislabāko shēmu (IMHO) var atrast lodējot dažādus variantus, un izvēloties skanīgāko...
un tā induktivitāte izejā paredzēta, lai pasargātu mikreni no pārslodzes uz superaugstām frekvencēm, ja tev netīšām izdodas izejā kā slodzi pieslēgt kondensatoru...  ::  datašītu vaig palasīt...

----------


## Gunars.Smerlins

> zzz, nu ja Tev patīk tā uzbraukt, tad tik tā turpini. Es nēsmu jauns puika un neapvainojos. Ar mēraparātiem es strādāju un pelnu sev maizīti jau divdesmitpiecus gadus un man pārmest, ka neprotu ar tiem rīkoties gan nebūtu īsti korekti.Ja esi tik gudrs, bet es"kuršs neceert zivi", tad pastāsti, kā Tu vari nomērīt to skin efekta ietekmi uz skaņu visparastākajam tumbas vadam. Kāda  tad Tev ir moderna aparatūra, kuru tu esi nopelnījis Latvijā nodarbojoties ar zemfrekvences tehniku?


 Šajā nemērāmajā batlā  ::  es balsoju par Didža pragmatismu!

----------


## zzz

Aga. veel tikai par skaadi nebuutu iemaaciities kalendaaru paziit - nu tjipa lai nebuutu gadu vecas diskusijas jaacelj araa, otra lieta dereetu iemaaciities izlasiit galam un sajeegt kaut minimumu, nu un treshaa - davai pragmatikji - fiksi sleedz sev maajai nost elektriibu - energjeetikaa pie nieka 50 hz inzhenieri ciitiigi reekjinaas ar skinefektu, taalabad tev kaa jau pragmatikjim nav ko ar taadaam lietaam sasieties, nje slabo buus?

----------


## Zigis

GEmachine, vislabāk taisīt visvienkāršāko shēmu, skaņas kvalitatē tikai vinnēsi. 
Pamatā ņem datu lapas shēmu, Ci izmet, Ri pa taisno uz zemi. Arī Cm var izmest.
Rf jābūt pēc iespējas tuvāk izvadiem, vislabāk lodēt pa taisno uz mikrenes kājām pie paša korpusa, nevis uz plates, tas un rezistora kvalitāte atstāj lielu iespaidu uz skaņu.
Barošanas elektrolītus 1000-2200mf, kvalitatīvus, low impedance, arī max tuvu pie mikrenes barošanas kājām, šuntēt ar 0.1mf poliprop,vai poliesteru.

Zemi veidot ar divām zvaignēm, vienu jaudas, otru signāla, savienot ar tievu vadiņu vai pat nelielu R.

Vēl pārbaudīts un ļoti labi skanošs variants ar zemas pretestības atgriezenisko saiti šis:

----------


## Gints_lv

Cik tagat Latgalītē maksā kits uz LM3886 vai varat ieteikt ko citu priekš U-7111 pārbūves .Galā stāvēs S-90B 8 omi.
Varbūt ielikt ko līdzīgu šim http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... otohosting .

----------


## rvs

Sveiki! Pārtaisīju u-101 uz lm3886tf galiem. Viss strādā lieliski! Paiet 2-3 minūtes, tas sākas skaņas kropļojumi un skaņa pazūd pavisam. Transformātors dod ārā 38,7 v. Vēl iekšā stāv divi 10 000uF 50v kondensātori. Sākumā aizdomas krita uz Rm pretestību, kura sākuma bija 47k pēc tam 20k. Pēc formulas vajadzētu būt 72,2k, taču cik noprotu mute sāk strādāt tikai tad ja pretestība ir lielāka, nevis mazāka par 72,2k. Vēlējos uzzināt Jūsu viedokli, kas varētu būt pie vainas! Izpalīdziet lūdzu!

----------


## Delfins

izskatās, ka pārkarst. pie radiatoriem normāli pielipināji?

----------


## rvs

It kā jau jā. Vēl uzliku termopastu. Ne mikrene, ne radiātors īpaši neuzkarst.

----------


## Delfins

varbūt mute-shēmā ir kāds kondiķis, kas uzlādējās/izlādējās pēc 2-3min!?

----------


## rvs

Jā, vainīgs bija Cm kondensātors. Izrāvu viņu ārā, tagad viss normāli. Liels paldies tev Delfīn!

----------


## Ambed

Jautajums tiem kas lm3886 kitu pirka latgalite.kur jus dabujat shemu pec kuras slegt to kitu,man iedeva 1 lapu tikai ar pliku principialo shemu,google var atrast tikai polu valoda.

----------


## defs

> Jautajums tiem kas lm3886 kitu pirka latgalite.kur jus dabujat shemu pec kuras slegt to kitu,man iedeva 1 lapu tikai ar pliku principialo shemu,google var atrast tikai polu valoda.


 Te būs angliski http://diyaudioprojects.com/Chip/LM3886 ... 886_CA.htm

----------

